# Hague and relocation in New Zealand



## Itsnotwotyouthink (6 mo ago)

For those of you thinking of moving over. Just be aware that barely 30% of international relocations are currently being granted. It's been declining since 2014. So if you split with your partner and you want to go back home with kids, courts won't allow it. It's a one way ticket.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

I presume you are referring to controls put in place to meet obligations under the Hague Convention on the Civil Aspects of International Child Abduction ; Hague Convention on Parental Responsibility and Protection of Children and other Hague Children's conventions.

I hate to break it to you but in pretty much all signatory countries to those agreements will not allow the removal of a child from one country to another without consent of both parents, or at the very lease will facilitate return in what might amount to international parental child abduction.

Its not a matter of the court not allowing it... your (I presume ex) partner simply would have to agree to the issuing of a passport and/or allow the child to leave the country either unaccompanied, or only accompanied by you. That consent proves that the other parent consents and thus there is no matter of international parental child abduction involved.


----------



## Itsnotwotyouthink (6 mo ago)

Not so much Hague. But if one parent does not consent to the other moving back with the kids, legal outcomes are bleak. My point is that relocation cases here in NZ are near impossible to win. Just something for people to chew on if they're considering emigrating. You'd be surprised how many parents are blissfully unaware.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

True in pretty much any civilized country, I'd expect.


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Regarding New Zealand, no estranged parent has entered the country with children. I believe over ten years ago an estranged father attempted sailing between Australia and New Zealand, but was caught before disembarking. I think it was from New Zealand to Australia.

Anyhow New Zealand would be the a very bad choice for someone attempting something like this.

There was a story many years ago of a women who married someone (in Saudi Arabia or Iran?) where the father maintained possession of the children against a New Zealand mother's wishes.


----------

